# Can't copy/paste a link directly now



## PeteXXX (23 May 2015)

I can't copy/paste a link directly any more, I have to use the [link] button & [insert] now.

copy/paste = https://www.strava.com/activities/309343063
[link] button & [insert] = https://www.strava.com/activities/309343063

Why so please?


----------



## derrick (23 May 2015)

https://www.strava.com/dashboard?utm_source=top-nav:okay:

Yes you can


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/309343063
No I can't


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2015)

Weird.... Yes I can!! https://www.strava.com/activities/309343063


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2015)

Pixies I suppose....


----------



## numbnuts (23 May 2015)

Maybe your using the wrong paste and it won't stick


----------

